# I am looking for a male orange pedigree kitten (4 Months and below)



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there,

I am looking for an cute orange kitten (4 months and below) to take care and love.

I already have a sterile kitten (persian) and would like to give her some company. 

I am on a daily basis checking out dubizzle page as well as other rescue center such as feline cats, scad etc.  

So, If you know someone who has a kitten and they are given it for free adoption please let me know. 

Thanks a lot,

Hassli


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

.............


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hassli said:


> .............




Non pedigree kittens also need love.

Google feline friends.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The next Feline Friends Adoption day is on Saturday 22nd October, 1-4pm. They usually take place at the Vetinary Hospital in Al Quoz.

Adoptions | Feline Friends Dubai


They have masses of cats, of all ages that need a loving home and there are bound to be ginger ones too.

This is the link to their adoption gallery. I defy anyone with a heart not to want to take half a dozen of them home

Adoption Gallery - ALL CATS UP FOR ADOPTION | Feline Friends Dubai


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you check dubizzle? May not find a 4 month old kitten or below but there are such nice kitties there needing adopted. 

Dubizzle.com | Cats: Urgent:Giving away pet cat

And the other link has lots of cute cute kitties available too!!  I nearly wanna go adopt another one but already have two I have to think about sending back home.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Did you check dubizzle? May not find a 4 month old kitten or below but there are such nice kitties there needing adopted.
> 
> Dubizzle.com | Cats: Urgent:Giving away pet cat
> 
> And the other link has lots of cute cute kitties available too!!  I nearly wanna go adopt another one but already have two I have to think about sending back home.


I already got two as well.....Jynxgirl you only have 19 days left, must be excited. I take it your not planning on staying any longer then you have to here hence "biggest anti fan of Dubai ever?". Just curious, have you looked into bring your cats out of Dubai? Any special procedures on this end that need to be done because when/if I leave I will bringing. Y 2 back to their birth land as well.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Still looking at what i am doing... I dont know  Those fires in austin have caused a bit of havoc back in austin that is ripling through the real estate section. When the count starts going negative in red, and up then well....  There is always the escape from dubai to my friends in sharjah, ajman and rak. ******* country folks and Dubai just dont mesh well. 

I have checked. Is much easier for us to take ours back then it seems it is for others. I think Canada is also a simple trip to the vet and get the export permit, and just call your airline to fly them out as excess luggage and an extra few hundred dollars (depending on the airline). BUT... becaue you have two, make sure you call before buying the tickets. Some airlines only allow two on a flight so if someone else booked their animal for excess luggage, you are unable to. I think there is one that only allows one per flight!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jynxy I thi nk Dubai is your Hotel California, "You can check out anytime you want but you you can never leave!"


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Still looking at what i am doing... I dont know  Those fires in austin have caused a bit of havoc back in austin that is ripling through the real estate section. When the count starts going negative in red, and up then well....  There is always the escape from dubai to my friends in sharjah, ajman and rak. ******* country folks and Dubai just dont mesh well.
> 
> I have checked. Is much easier for us to take ours back then it seems it is for others. I think Canada is also a simple trip to the vet and get the export permit, and just call your airline to fly them out as excess luggage and an extra few hundred dollars (depending on the airline). BUT... becaue you have two, make sure you call before buying the tickets. Some airlines only allow two on a flight so if someone else booked their animal for excess luggage, you are unable to. I think there is one that only allows one per flight!



Wow!!! Congrats!!! 19 Days is so near... 
I am saving for my cats for their transport when the time to leave Dubai  And I have inquire in DKC, maybe you can try to call them for animal relocation fees and procedure...


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

I have find some long hair cats (orange) but they are selling it to me..  I still wait till somebody would like to give me a kitten to take care


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Jynxy I thi nk Dubai is your Hotel California, "You can check out anytime you want but you you can never leave!"




I think we should start a (betting, I know it is illegal) pool on whether:

- Junxgirl will leave Dubai or not
- and when


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

She ain`t going nowhere, she just won`t admit it yet haha!

There`s a couple of beautiful little ginger kittens free to good home on dubizzle today. It`s illegal to sell cats here unless you are a registered dealer.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> I have checked. Is much easier for us to take ours back then it seems it is for others. I think Canada is also a simple trip to the vet and get the export permit, and just call your airline to fly them out as excess luggage and an extra few hundred dollars (depending on the airline). BUT... becaue you have two, make sure you call before buying the tickets. Some airlines only allow two on a flight so if someone else booked their animal for excess luggage, you are unable to. I think there is one that only allows one per flight!



Thanks for the info, i will check into that.


----------

